# What is your #1 single favorite movie of all time?



## TBlazer07

My wife and I were talking about this the other day. Mine (strangely enough also ours) is Apocalypse Now. We saw it in the then brand new 1200 seat Ziegfeld Theater in NYC on opening week in 1979 in 70mm. That was one of only a couple theaters in the country showing 70mm.

My favorite line: "The Horror, The Horror." 





Sitting about 3 rows behind us in the sold out theater was Katherine Hepburn and her entourage. About 2/3rds of the way through the film she and her "people" got up and walked out while jabbering away disturbing the whole theater.

Also, I remember a bunch of Viet Nam vets who were there covering their heads during some of the explosion scenes as the sound (for 1979) was so realistic. That was way before anyone was aware of PTSD.

It is one of only 2 movies I own on DVD (BluRay) along with Platoon and that I have ever watch more than 2 times. Other films come close (Close Encounters, Godfather) but this is #1.

I know it's hard to pick just ONE film and of course the choice could largely depend on your age but this movie affected me more than any other I have ever seen. Even more than Animal House. :lol:


----------



## fluffybear

Having to choose one is almost impossible for me but if I were told I could only watch one more movie before I died it would have to be 'Salem's Lot'. The made for TV movie from the 70's which starred David Soul and Bonnie Bedilla.


----------



## bidger

"Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon"


----------



## MysteryMan

The Magnificent Seven


----------



## trh

In Harms Way.


----------



## cking2020

I would have to go with 12 Angry Men. 

But I almost went with A Knight's Tale, just didn't seem like I could make that a #1 all time selection.


----------



## MysteryMan

cking2020 said:


> I would have to go with 12 Angry Men.
> 
> But I almost went with A Knight's Tale, just didn't seem like I could make that a #1 all time selection.


There was a 1954 teleplay of 12 Angry Men plus the 1954 and 1997 films. All three are quite good.


----------



## sigma1914

The Outsiders or Memento.


----------



## STEVEN-H

Meet Joe Black 1998.


----------



## spartanstew

LOTR: ROTK


----------



## bobukcat

This is one of those things I find to be impossible to narrow down to one absolute favorite. I love movies almost as much as music and I cannot name a all time favorite song either, despite having spent many hours trying. I can name a favorite band / performer but just barely. To me it's all about what mood I'm in (or want to be in) as to what my favorite is.

Comedy = Airplane!
Sci-Fi = Fifth Element
Quirky = Stranger than Fiction
"Chick Flick" = Notting Hill

I could go on and on....


----------



## John Strk

The Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring


----------



## 1980ws

Hunt for Red October! 

"Andrei, you've lost another submarine?"


----------



## dmurphy

It's a Mad, Mad, Mad, Mad World. For sure.


----------



## trh

1980ws said:


> Hunt for Red October!


The book was better.


----------



## cweiss

Ferris Beuler's Day Off. :lol:


----------



## Rich

trh said:


> The book was better.


And nobody wanted to publish it. I've always wondered why...

Rich


----------



## Rich

I guess I'd have to say _Open Range_, I watch it a few times a year. Enjoy it every time I play it. One of the very best westerns. I think.

Rich


----------



## TBlazer07

dmurphy said:


> It's a Mad, Mad, Mad, Mad World. For sure.


 Not my favorite but I remember seeing it in "Cinerama" in the "Cinerama Theater" in NY in the early 60's (ahhh, 1963 per IMDB). Definitely a classic.

Favorite bit was when the guy was lying on the ground IIRC on the top of a hill with all his friends surrounding him and "literally" "kicked the bucket." 3/4 of the audience didn't get it. Cinerama=Jr. Imax


----------



## TBlazer07

bobukcat said:


> This is one of those things I find to be impossible to narrow down to one absolute favorite. I love movies almost as much as music and I cannot name a all time favorite song either, despite having spent many hours trying. I can name a favorite band / performer but just barely. To me it's all about what mood I'm in (or want to be in) as to what my favorite is.
> 
> Comedy = Airplane!
> Sci-Fi = Fifth Element
> Quirky = Stranger than Fiction
> "Chick Flick" = Notting Hill
> 
> I could go on and on....


C'mon, if you were alone on a desert Island and could chose 1 flick what would it be? (Porn excluded) :lol:


----------



## trh

bobukcat said:


> Comedy = Airplane!


I forgot my favorite comedy -- Blazing Saddles. 
Not enough room here for all the quotes.... but


> Taggart: What do you want me to do, sir?
> Hedley Lamarr: I want you to round up every vicious criminal and gun slinger in the West. Take this down.
> [Taggart looks for a pen and paper while Hedley talks]
> Hedley Lamarr: I want rustlers, cut throats, murderers, bounty hunters, desperados, mugs, pugs, thugs, nitwits, halfwits, dimwits, vipers, snipers, con men, Indian agents, Mexican bandits, muggers, buggerers, bushwhackers, hornswogglers, horse thieves, bull *****, train robbers, bank robbers, ass-kickers, ****-kickers, and Methodists!
> Taggart: [finally finding a pen and paper] Could you repeat that, sir?
> Hedley Lamarr: Groan!


----------



## yosoyellobo

Dr Zhivago.


----------



## Laxguy

A Fish Called Wanda


----------



## Drew2k

I would answer, but this thread smacks of social engineering designed to steal answers to security questions!!!!!!! 


I kid, I kid! 

I don't have one favorite movie, but if I'm ever scrolling through the channels and come across any of the following, I stop to finish the movie, almost no matter how far along it is:

ET
The Color Purple
Close Encounters of the Third Kind
The Princess Bride
Star Trek: First Contact

So ... seems like I like Steven Spielberg, but that's just a coincidence, I'm sure!


----------



## txtommy

Three way tie between:
The Good, the Bad and the Ugly 
Dr. Strangelove
Casablanca


----------



## dmspen

Too diffucult...I find my 'favorites' are based on my current life situations. All in all, there is one movie I have watched more than any other...

Fifth Element
runner up - Monty Python and the Holy Grail and LOTR

In fact, I've watched all of them in the last 2 months.


----------



## dmurphy

TBlazer07 said:


> Not my favorite but I remember seeing it in "Cinerama" in the "Cinerama Theater" in NY in the early 60's (ahhh, 1963 per IMDB). Definitely a classic.
> 
> Favorite bit was when the guy was lying on the ground IIRC on the top of a hill with all his friends surrounding him and "literally" "kicked the bucket." 3/4 of the audience didn't get it. Cinerama=Jr. Imax


I wish I saw it on the big screen, but that was before my time.

So many great moments in that movie - Phil Silvers trying to ford the river ...

... and it has probably my favorite fight scene of all time. Jonathan Winters destroying the garage. I still howl laughing every time I see it.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

The Artist


----------



## spartanstew

Interesting how varied we are. There's been about 25 movies listed. Of them, I've never seen 8 of them, 9 of them I've only seen once (and no real desire to see them again), and 3 of them I hated.


----------



## pfp

Like most of you there are so many that naming just one is nearly impossible. That being said I'll have to choose Moulin Rouge only because I had to be dragged to it kicking and screaming. It's a favorite that I almost never saw.


----------



## Alan Gordon

I always say "Schindler's List."

It's not a movie I've watched more than any other... there are some movies I've seen a dozen or so times... and SL is one I've only seen a few times... 

... but growing up in the deep South, prejudice is something that you're around a lot (and feels like it's getting worse), and I've always though SL was a beautiful story told amongst one of the worst events due to prejudice.

Great story, great directing, great acting.

~Alan


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

Goodfellas


----------



## ronton3

1931 Dracula


----------



## SayWhat?

What? No "Young Frankenstein"?, errrrr Fronk-un-steen

Quirky and goofy, "Transylvania 6-5000" where Geena Davis made a Vampiress to remember.

Cinerama: Grand Prix, hands down.

SciFi: "The Final Countdown" "_Alert One this is Eagle One, you're cleared to fire - splash the zeros, I say again splash the Zeros_"


----------



## TBlazer07

:lol: I knew just about no one could name "just one." :lol:

A lot of those I see here (if I were choosing "multiples") would be included including just about everything Mel Brooks wrote & directed including the lousy ones but my favorite still remains my single favorite.

Every time I hear "they combed the<fill in the blank> for the <fill in the blank>" I think of Spaceballs and of course Blazing Saddles (especially the fart scene) was a classic.

The thing about Blazing Saddles was that movie probably couldn't be made today because you wouldn't be able to get past the picket lines that would be in front of every theater. Typical Borscht Belt humor (which I love).


----------



## heathramos

dmspen said:


> runner up - Monty Python and the Holy Grail


good choice but I prefer Life of Brian personally.

"Who threw that?"

"She did! She did! Him...him..him..him..."


----------



## MysteryMan

SayWhat? said:


> What? No "Young Frankenstein"?, errrrr Fronk-un-steen
> 
> Quirky and goofy, "Transylvania 6-5000" where Geena Davis made a Vampiress to remember.
> 
> Cinerama: Grand Prix, hands down.
> 
> SciFi: "The Final Countdown" "_Alert One this is Eagle One, you're cleared to fire - splash the zeros, I say again splash the Zeros_"


I love the scene in "Young Frankenstein" with Gene Hackman and Peter Boyle. It's hilarious.


----------



## Laxguy

"Puttin' on The Riiiiiiitz!" And almost any scene with Ms. von Shtup.


----------



## Wire Nut

"The Crow"
Outstanding soundtrack, memorable visuals, and ass kicking that still holds up today. RIP Brandon Lee.


----------



## dpeters11

Princess Bride for comedy
For my geek tech side, Colossus, The Forbin Project with WarGames a close second.
Silent: The General


----------



## jerry downing

For comedy, its a tossup between "Blazing Saddles" and "National Lampoons Animal House".


----------



## yosoyellobo

jerry downing said:


> For comedy, its a tossup between "Blazing Saddles" and "National Lampoons Animal House".


Young Frankenstein and It A Mad Mad Mad World.


----------



## skinnyJM

While most likely not the best movie ever made, I have always enjoyed "The Abyss". It's one that I will stop and watch if I see that it's currently on. Seems like I have several like that.


----------



## elaclair

It really is hard to pick just one. If I was told that I could only see one more movie before I died, I'd pick one that I'd never seen before.....

Anyway, one that I'll always watch when it comes on, or pick if it's among a choice of many, is "Failsafe". Great drama, fantastic acting, and a damn good story........


----------



## armophob

Tie between Blues Brothers and Caddyshack


----------



## lugnutathome

Real Genius for comedy
Gattica for SF/drama
2012 for an AV system workout

Don "well raise my rent, you are the kid" Bolton


----------



## hookemfins

Dead heat between Blazing Saddles and Airplane for comedies. 

Non comedy goes to Godfather.

Sports movie. Eight Men Out


----------



## Laxguy

Whoever said that it was hard for many folks to stick to one is a genius. Must be running 10:1.


----------



## miedwards72

Ishtar or Gigli


----------



## SayWhat?

hookemfins said:


> Dead heat between Blazing Saddles and Airplane for comedies.


or 1941 (Ned Beatty with the ack-ack gun in his living room)



miedwards72 said:


> Ishtar


Isn't that widely panned as one of the worst films of all time worldwide?


----------



## miedwards72

I was only kidding. Favorite movie is Shawshank Redemption.


----------



## Drew2k

lugnutathome said:


> Real Genius for comedy
> Gattica for SF/drama
> 2012 for an AV system workout
> 
> Don "well raise my rent, you are the kid" Bolton


Ohhh - Gattaca is a *great* movie.



hookemfins said:


> Dead heat between Blazing Saddles and Airplane for comedies.
> 
> Non comedy goes to Godfather.
> 
> Sports movie. Eight Men Out


And you made me think of my favorites sports movie: Field of Dreams.


----------



## rlnoonan

The Lord of the Rings Trilogy, but if I have to pick one of them, I like Return of the King best.


----------



## TMan

1980ws said:


> Hunt for Red October!
> 
> "Andrei, you've lost another submarine?"





cweiss said:


> Ferris Beuler's Day Off. :lol:


Two top contenders for my answer!

On a related note, the Top 250 at IMDB is interesting. http://www.imdb.com/chart/top There are also several genre-specific lists there.


----------



## Lord Vader

_The Empire Strikes Back_


----------



## smitbret

Without a doubt:

Heat


----------



## smitbret

..... or Gladiator


----------



## HinterXGames

Hands down, the Original Crow probably. Gosh, i've seen so many movies, but it's one of the few I can watch over and over. It had some great one liners.

"Mother is the word for God upon the hearts and lips of all children."

"Move and your dead!" .. "I say I am dead and moving! (dancing around)"

"Tell them death is coming for them.. tell them Eric Draven sends his regards".
--
Bah, so sad he died, as I think that would have been Brandon Lee's breakout movie


----------



## HinterXGames

sigma1914 said:


> The Outsiders or Memento.


Ohh, great choice of The Outsiders. That sucker was a who's who of future hollywood stars. Ralph Machio, Tom Cruise, Emileo Estevez, Rob Lowe, Patrick Swayze, Matt Dillan. :grin:


----------



## yosoyellobo

Hate be old fashion but just finish watching The Third Man again and it is one film that I never get tire of watching and one of my favorite.


----------



## DF Wavelength

Gentlemen Broncos


----------



## redsoxfan26

I find it hard to believe that nobody has mentioned this one but my favorite is "Saving Private Ryan".


----------



## Dish97

yosoyellobo said:


> Hate be old fashion but just finish watching The Third Man again and it is one film that I never get tire of watching and one of my favorite.


Also one of my faves. Looks great on blue-ray. But I'd have to go with "Sunset Boulevard." The Waxman score stands out.


----------



## coolman302003

Pulp Fiction


----------



## Chrismon1001

Ben-Hur or LoTR/Hobbit - Adventure
Pulp Fiction - Comedy
The Fifth Element or The Forbidden Planet- Sci-Fi
Kill Bill 1 and 2 - Action

If I could only pick 1 I guess The Fifth Element is closer to my heart than Ben-Hur but it's really tough.


----------



## HinterXGames

Let me throw out Neverending Story (Faaalllllllggoooorrreeee) :lol:
--
Also can't forget The Lost Boys. Such a classic.


----------



## Carl Spock

This is an impossible question. I have different favorites depending on different moods. Ask me for my favorite comedy or favorite action/adventure or favorite romance movie and you'll get three different answers. 

But if I am forced to pick one, I'll go old school for its story telling, innovation and ability to suck you into the screen: King Kong (1933)


----------



## riker7

The original Conan the Barbarian was the best movie ever made while Conan the Destroyer was the worst.


----------



## HinterXGames

Carl Spock said:


> This is an impossible question. I have different favorites depending on different moods. Ask me for my favorite comedy or favorite action/adventure or favorite romance movie and you'll get three different answers.
> 
> But if I am forced to pick one, I'll go old school for its story telling, innovation and ability to suck you into the screen: King Kong (1933)


Good choice. On the innovation front, i'd have to give alot of props to Wizard of Oz too. Still a classic to this day.


----------



## hdtvfan0001




----------



## HinterXGames

riker7 said:


> The original Conan the Barbarian was the best movie ever made while Conan the Destroyer was the worst.


Yeah. I still prefer the original over the remake. I guess that could be a generational thing though. Hard for me to see anyone but Arnold as Conan. Red Sonya was good too.


----------



## riker7

"HinterXGames" said:


> Yeah. I still prefer the original over the remake. I guess that could be a generational thing though. Hard for me to see anyone but Arnold as Conan. Red Sonya was good too.


The recent version wasn't bad but it didn't compare to the original.


----------



## scooper

I'll watch any James Bond 007 movie - in fact - the wife and me just watched the latest at the cinema yesterday - we thought it was well done, with some well done transitions for contuing with Daniel Craig.

I also like just about any of the Marvel movies, Animal House was a favorite of mine, any of the Star Trek movies (including the Chris Pine one), Star Wars Ep4 (although I'll watch any of them).


----------



## RAD

Shawshank Redemption is mine with Casino a close second.


----------



## HinterXGames

scooper said:


> I also like just about any of the Marvel movies, Animal House was a favorite of mine, any of the Star Trek movies (including the Chris Pine one), Star Wars Ep4 (although I'll watch any of them).


Hopefully you mean any Marvel movies post The Hulk reboot, as I believe it was the first done by Marvel Studios. That's one thing i'll give credit to Disney for. They saved Marvel, gave them their own studio and said 'her's our money, you do the movies'. No more bastardizing of thier characters. Since Marvel began doing their own movies they have been excellent and shown that you can stay TRUE to the comic and still make movies that casual fans enjoy. Thanks to Disney, they no longer have to answer to studios of Hollywood.
--
Something Warner Brother's will never learn with DC I fear. :nono2:
--
Does anyone happen to know when/if Marvel can get the movie rights back for Spiderman (Sony I believe?) and X-Men (Fox I believe?). I think they finally got Punisher back.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

RAD said:


> *Shawshank Redemption *is mine...


Yeah...that's my #2 behind The Natural.

I've probably seen both of those more than 25 times and still love watching them.


----------



## Cyber36

BRAVEHEART.........


----------



## harsh

I agree with Rich and trh about _Open Range_ and _Blazing Saddles_ but I'd also consider any of the more recent Clint Eastwood movies or _The World's Fastest Indian_. _The Hunt for Red October_ is in the top ten.


----------



## kirko

My favorite movie of all time would have to be "The Man from Earth" look it up on imdb and youtube. It's the best scifi movie of all time that doesn't have special effects, but the suspense is mind blowing.


----------



## Edmund

The Quiet Man


----------



## LI-SVT

Cars


----------



## dogbreath

Casablanca


----------



## narrod

Casablanca


----------

